# Track Insurance... why is nobody providing it anymore??



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

I and a friend of mine just tried to get track insurance but for some reason all the relevant insurers are in the process of finalizing with new underwriters so there is no track insurance except with InsureMyTrackDay.com and mismotorsport who quoted me £3,340.76 for 5 track days which is way overpriced.

Anyone know whats going on with the industry?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

risk v reward for insurance company


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

Skint said:


> risk v reward for insurance company


This was not the case late last year.... something has changed...


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Costs me just over £100 for a track day in the GTR or Evo (not a MY17). I'm insured by Hiscox & use Pace Ward to broker ...


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

Evo9lution said:


> Costs me just over £100 for a track day in the GTR or Evo (not a MY17). I'm insured by Hiscox & use Pace Ward to broker ...


Hey Evolution, 
I am trying to get insurance for the April 20th Track day at Silverstone...
Could you give me a phone number if possible so that I can contact them otherwise it is not clear who to call. 

I found Pace Ward and will give them a call first thing tomorrow: http://www.paceward.com/motor/track-day-insurance

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry mate, just saw this. Their number is +44 1782 286311.

Daz


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Interesting that one of the forum insurance sponsors have offered an opinion.


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

Green light do


----------

